# 26 3/4" Redfish 10/2/07 w/pic



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Went to T-pier 5:15. Worked a blue/silver rattletrap. Pretty much caught a variety- Spanish, Bluefish, Ladyfish, Jacks, Croaker, Pigs and Pins. Action for me was non-stop.

Put out the bigger spinning rod for some Reds. It was funny- I was using a huge live pinfish and I was reeling him to check on him, the guy next to me said- yeah you got one. I replied- no- it's the bait. He couldn't believe I was using such a large bait.

Only caught 1 Red, but it was a perfect 26 3/4"! No big ones.

Had a shark bite. Cut cleanly in half a ladyfish.

Below is the 26 3/4" Red!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Pretty sweet catch you have there._


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Such a pretty fish with some ugly mug behind it messing up the picture! oke J/K Maybe we can get out this weekend and find some big boys to wrestle with.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job man!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

It sounds like you had a good evening. Nice fish. I usually get comments on my large baits also.


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice red bigfishrookie.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Fish! I can taste redfish on the halfshell now. Gotta get me some.


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice fish. i haven't caught one like that this year, yet


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice fish but i hope u have better luck next time


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

now thats what im looking for :clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice:clap


----------



## Whisky (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice......:clap


----------

